# advice for traveling to whistler



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Haven't been there in a while but do you already have accommodations lined up? If you are looking into staying at the hostel I am pretty sure you need to reserve it, and it is almost as expensive as a hotel. I usually try to find hotel deals, you can get some small rooms for the price of the hostel if you bring friends.

Do you live in BC or WA? They have a sale on now for tickets for "locals". http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/tickets/edge/gate.htm?passthru=true&referer=/tickets/edge/index.htm

Other than that it is like any other ski hill, over priced booze and groceries so bring your own.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Depends on what details you have already taken care of.

Transport, Accommodation, Lift Passes etc?

If you are travelling by car through Vancouver and the place you are staying has cooking facilities then buy groceries for your stay in Van. That'll save you quite a bit. Whistler has BC Liquor stores which are same price as Vancouver so no real point stocking up on booze imo...

Otherwise WB isn't the place to be trying to save $ really. All kinda pricey stuff


----------



## dcthien (May 13, 2011)

the hotel is what burns my money most. but is there any cheap hotels around there? what about the time, is it cheaper to stay during weekdays instead of weekends? I already save my money for food and lift tickets already. can travel from vancouver to whistler be cheaper than staying at whistler?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

dcthien said:


> the hotel is what burns my money most. but is there any cheap hotels around there? what about the time, is it cheaper to stay during weekdays instead of weekends? I already save my money for food and lift tickets already. can travel from vancouver to whistler be cheaper than staying at whistler?


Travelling from Vancouver to Whistler everyday is do-able but I don't think it'd be worth it really. You could stay at a hostel in Vancouver and it'd be cheaper, but the time and gas to drive up would kill any savings i'd think. Besides, it wouldn't be the same as staying up there and walking out the door to the Gondola.

I've got an edge card and they often send out accommodation deals to card holders. Cheapest I can remember was $89 a night


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

dcthien said:


> the hotel is what burns my money most. but is there any cheap hotels around there? what about the time, is it cheaper to stay during weekdays instead of weekends? I already save my money for food and lift tickets already. can travel from vancouver to whistler be cheaper than staying at whistler?


You CAN get hotels for 80 a night. They have a "last minute deals" section, that's what I used last time I went. 3 of us shared a bachelor room, I think it had a kitchenette. You pay extra for extra people but we omitted the part about having an extra person.

Here's your best bet...Whistler Blackcomb - Winter Early Booking Deals - Whistler, BC
Doesn't get cheaper than that except the hostel and then you are in a hostel. Here's a link to the hostels but I can almost guarantee they are already reserved up. Looks like dorms are available though, but get it reserved.

Hostels in Whistler - Book Online at Hostelworld.com

My preferred means of staying at ski hills on a budget is a camper and a propane heater.


----------



## dcthien (May 13, 2011)

Have anyone ever do priceline or anything? can you actually get cheap deals on priceline? I was thinking about that. the lift for 3 days is 210. I'm hoping to find a place with the same amount or a little over for 3 nights. Anyway, thanks everyone for the advice, it's a one time experience, it shouldn't be about money I guess. lol...


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

If you are looking to do it cheap Van is the way to go. They've got buses that run from the city to the mountain and it includes your lift pass for a reasonable price, and anyone that says it's too far to drive from Vancouver to Whistler is an idiot. It's 1.5 hrs max to make that drive. You can fly into Van, take the sky train to your hotel, buy your own groceries, cook your own meals and use Vancouver's public transit system to get around.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Dano said:


> If you are looking to do it cheap Van is the way to go. They've got buses that run from the city to the mountain and it includes your lift pass for a reasonable price, and anyone that says it's too far to drive from Vancouver to Whistler is an idiot. It's 1.5 hrs max to make that drive. You can fly into Van, take the sky train to your hotel, buy your own groceries, cook your own meals and use Vancouver's public transit system to get around.


I was just pointing out that its not the same deal staying in Vancouver city as it is to be right on the mountain when you wake up.

I guess that's up to the OP.

No one said its too far to drive to Whistler from Vancouver.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

grafta said:


> I was just pointing out that its not the same deal staying in Vancouver city as it is to be right on the mountain when you wake up.
> 
> I guess that's up to the OP.
> 
> No one said its too far to drive to Whistler from Vancouver.


Yeah, not too far, but definitely not as fun.

Vancouver is a fun city for sure, but it's pretty nice to hang out in the village drinking beer after riding all day instead of sitting on a bus for 1.5 hours (or more).

But, it money is a real issue, staying in vancouver is a legit option to consider.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> Yeah, not too far, but definitely not as fun.
> 
> Vancouver is a fun city for sure, but it's pretty nice to hang out in the village drinking beer after riding all day instead of sitting on a bus for 1.5 hours (or more).
> 
> But, it money is a real issue, staying in vancouver is a legit option to consider.


I think the group hostel is the cheapest route if you don't mind a dorm according to their reservations you can still get beds in January.


----------

